# OPinions about converting my 504 back from LPG to gas.



## JohnIH504 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm new to the forum since I just purchased my first tractor this week. It's an old IH 504 that was converted to LPG some time in the past. It runs great, cranks right up and runs smooth so far, but refilling the LPG tank is a little inconvenient. 

Any opinions on if it's worth converting back or should I leave well enough alone?

Thanks for the help.

John

p.s. can anyone suggest a few good sites to post questions for fixing/restoring my 504? I have a feeling I'm going to need a lot of help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi John and welcome to Tractor Forum. Using LP gas can have its advantages depending upon how many hours you put on the tractor. Do you plan on using it a lot?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - if it was me, I'd leave it alone! How are you refilling it now?
My nieghbor has a 1966 Minnie-MO that is LP. He just runs a "wet hose" from his LP tank to the tractor. Refills in just a few minutes.

Try redpower.com


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There are actually 2 Red Power websites now. They had a little falling out and another Red Power website emerged. 

The new website 

The Original


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, Chief! Was not aware of any "falling out"! I visit the "original" from time-to-time, but not very often. Aw geez, now I got ANOTHER tractor board I can be "monitored" on.......:argh: :furious:


----------



## JohnIH504 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the prompt reply. 

1. I won't be using it too much - not a working farm or anything. I purchased it mainly for plowing my firebreaks and for when I get serious about planting on some acreage. I admit I also really wanted a new toy and this seemed pretty fun.

2. I just received it and haven't run it enough to have to fill it yet. In a rare flash of forethought I decided to try to get opinions before I ran into the problem.

Thanks for the suggesitons!

I'll keep you updated on my "progress".

John


----------

